# Top Christmas Films!



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

With the dark evenings and bonfire night almost over, what are your top Christmas films,

Mine are: 
1) Home alone ("This is my house, I have to defend it." )
2) A Christmas Story ("I want an official Red Ryder, carbine action, two-hundred shot range model air rifle!" )
3) A Christmas Carol (George C. Scott)
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Trading Places

PS: Does Die Hard count?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

National lampoons!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Elf... End of


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Die Hard definitely

Bad Santa!!!!
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation. 
A Christmas Carol (the one with Patrick Stewart)
Lethal Weapon
The Grinch Stole Christmas
Gremlins
Scrooge
Elf

Wow some good un's there, i forgot how many i really like, for some reason i also associate The Goonies with Xmas as well.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

All these and then The Polar Express.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Superman


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

... it's a horror film folks


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> ... it's a horror film folks


which film is this?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Tips said:


>


Surely you could of picked an image from this film that showed Jamie Lee Curtis' rather fine boobs!!!!

But, yes great late night Xmas film!!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

cobra said:


> which film is this?












Black Christmas (1974) - they show it every christmas on channel 4 

It should be watched by every horror fan, and so far ahead of it's time. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the great escape

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> Surely you could of picked an image from this film that showed Jamie Lee Curtis' rather fine boobs!!!!!


She was posted in all her glory in the infamous 'sexy gif' thread.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The Polar Express
Arthur Christmas
The Wizard Of OZ
Oliver
Vacation
Gone With The Wind


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

my fave all time film and xmas film is called COMFORT AND JOY,made by the same chap that made gregories girl....stars bill paterson clare grogan etc and is set in glasgow around 1984 at xmas time..love the film


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A box set of Marx Brothers and all the Ealing comedies would be my idea of a perfect tv Christmas.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

robtech said:


> my fave all time film and xmas film is called COMFORT AND JOY,made by the same chap that made gregories girl....stars bill paterson clare grogan etc and is set in glasgow around 1984 at xmas time..love the film


selling new ones on amazon from £43

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

WTF is that about!?!? :lol: :wall:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Light the lamp not the rat, LIGHT THE LAMP NOT THE RAT!!!

I give you:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Tips said:


>


I'm with tips on this one, my favourite film of all time. Smiling now just thinking of it.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> The Polar Express


^^^THIS +100 :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> National lampoons!


Has to be this :thumb:


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Scrooged with bill murry!! 
Gotta watch it every year. 
Also white Christmas with Bing crosby! 


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> the great escape
> 
> :thumb:


..........beat me to it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

national lampoons christmas vacation,gremlins and scrooged.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Planes trains and automobiles


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Jingle All The Way (1996)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

*National Lampoons Christmas Vacation.*

Reminds me of being a kid, this was always on and the whole family would watch it.

God I miss those days...


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Love Actually
Trading Places
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Home Alone
Jingle All the Way
Die Hard
Gremlins
Elf
Batman Returns


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang - one of the best Christmas Car Restoration Films EVER :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Love Actually every Xmas Eve, cheesy and traditional but it's only once a year


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Without any doubt my top Christmas film is the inexplicably obscure The Bishops Wife with David Niven and Cary Grant


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Tips said:


> Black Christmas (1974) - they show it every christmas on channel 4
> 
> It should be watched by every horror fan, and so far ahead of it's time. :thumb:


Black Christmas is on tonight - Zone Horror 10:55pm


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Oliver
David Copperfield
Around The World In 80 Days


----------

